# BionX Bankruptcy



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Is this the end for BionX? They filed for bankruptcy on 2/27. Wonder how Ohm and ELBY are taking the news. Their 500D motor is still the strongest CA-legal one that I've ridden. It ascended steep hills like a goat on steroids.


----------



## Scooteretti (Mar 2, 2018)

It appears that some shareholders have pulled out of BionX. I think this is going to be a short-term issue as there sales are apparently healthy and the company is also apparently financially stabe from what we have heard.

It sounds like this is just a #'s game and we should see the brand up an running strong again soon. You are correct Elby is putting on a big push for sales and has grown that unit in a short period of time.

Apparently, there are interested parties and from what we have been told is this may pan out quickly.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

BioniX business model was a dead end: proprietary batteries and software at above market prices for a hubmotor that is only ideal for street usage which excludes much of the market.


----------



## av8r777 (Mar 8, 2018)

The BioniX system on my 2012 Trek Ride FX + has been one of the most reliable things I've ever paid for. The battery was replaced by Trek right at the end of the warranty (stopped charging) but everything else is original and runs great in 2018 with over a thousand miles on it. It's rearwheel hub and 48v system makes it easier to pedal in full assist than the 2017 Super Commuter+ 8S, but very different bikes.
Seems there would be healthy market on entry and mid-level bikes, home builders etc left for BionX but Bosch and others may be leaving them in the past.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

WoodlandHills said:


> BioniX business model was a dead end: proprietary batteries and software at above market prices for a hubmotor that is only ideal for street usage which excludes much of the market.


Completely agree. Their products were not special and overpriced. They need to step up their game to compete against all the other products available.


----------



## alisonjcw (Aug 5, 2018)

*BionX Canada Inc. Online Auction end AUgust 15*

BionX Canada Inc. will be sold via Online Auction by August 15th, 2018. Open to the public.

This links to the catalogue and auction info page on Bidspotter.com
https://www.bidspotter.com/en-us/auction-catalogues/bsccrgcre/catalogue-id-capita2-10000


----------

